
End War or Mosquitoes? - mhb
https://www.overcomingbias.com/2019/07/end-war-or-mosquitoes.html
======
byoung2
Could it be that ending war closes the door on the subject (you dont
intuitively ask "what can we end next?"), while ending mosquitoes opens a door
to more troubling questions (e.g. "what species should we eliminate next?").
People naturally think of what Crispr will be used for next. What if some evil
entity decides to kill off honeybees or pigeons? War is man made so there is
less of an issue ending it (and we can always bring it back). Mosquitoes are
living creatures and there may be some benefit they provide that we can't see
clearly now.

